# Sleep and Dreams > General Dream Discussion >  >  Having sex as the opposite gender?

## Absolute

Ever had dreams like this? How did you like the experience?

I had it once as a female... man was it weird but... least to say it wasn't painful. Quiiiite the opposite.  :smiley:

----------


## LensBaby

It would be so amazing to have that dream! when you had it was it an LD? At the risk of sounding a little kinky, i've always wondered what sex would feel like if i were a man, so that would definately be a dream i would want to have!

----------


## Mes Tarrant

I have so had a dream like this!  :tongue2:  Hehehe. It felt great.

----------


## Michael

This is my dream! To have lesbo sex!! I can't do it even lucid, which sucks.

----------


## Absolute

Mine was actually not lucid. I had watched a show on Masters of Horror about these two serial killers who were murdering people and how this one girl got caught in between. I was replaying a scene in the room that the younger guy was in, except I was the female he was going to murder but instead was.. well doing intercourse with me as a woman.

Only time I've ever had that happen to me... I have had same sex dreams twice though, one recently (not lucid) with Angelina Jolie ... And I have no obsession with her. I was thinking about Beowulf (a new movie she's in) before bed one night and she happened to slip in there with a sexual dream. Quite odd. Another one I had was quick with a dark haired girl. Come to think of it, Angelina was the second time I did it in bathtub and I do not know why...

----------


## Jansch

I did change genders during sex in LDs. It didn't felt differently for me, though, but it was fun to do.

----------


## reality check!

ya that would be pretty cool. also, read this :http://dreamviews.com/community/showthread.php?t=44005.
its kinda related

----------


## Moonbeam

I've done it twice; it was very realistic (I think) and fun.

----------


## orange_entity

I've done it a few times, it felt different but it was still enjoyable.

----------


## MrGrEmLiN

Isn't this some form of homossexuality? lol cause I'm curious... If you have sex as the opposite gender, you'll probably be doing it with a DC from the same gender as you... Or did you really feel like a person of the opposite gender and actually enjoyed being with the same gender?

----------


## Absolute

> Isn't this some form of homossexuality? lol cause I'm curious... If you have sex as the opposite gender, you'll probably be doing it with a DC from the same gender as you... Or did you really feel like a person of the opposite gender and actually enjoyed being with the same gender?



Lol this topic is being debated on another topic. I'll have to find it for you. Homosexuality is sexual relations with the same gender. If you flop genders in your dream and have the other gender have sex with you (IE, if you're a guy turn into a girl and have a guy do you) that would be considered heterosexual because it is in the mind. It is only considered homosexual since you're having sex with your same physical gender.

Now if you're doing it in real life then you'd be considered bisexual or homosexual. However, disregarding the physical relevance - you need to also understand that the flesh is nothing but a vessel for our consciousness and when you worry too much in regards to sexuality that you're simply bearing yourself with the insignificance of modern day conformities to society's standards. 

IE: A 'typical' guy has to be emotionless and tough. Any sign of touching a guy or hugging him is 'gay'. This is nothing but an adolescent perception of the narrow minded.

And as for my dream of being a girl with a guy, yes that's how it was. Not female and female. It was enjoyable though. You'd be surprised of what other ways there are to experience pleasure, especially in your dreams.

----------


## MrGrEmLiN

> Lol this topic is being debated on another topic. I'll have to find it for you. Homosexuality is sexual relations with the same gender. If you flop genders in your dream and have the other gender have sex with you (IE, if you're a guy turn into a girl and have a guy do you) that would be considered heterosexual because it is in the mind. It is only considered homosexual since you're having sex with your same physical gender.
> 
> Now if you're doing it in real life then you'd be considered bisexual or homosexual. However, disregarding the physical relevance - you need to also understand that the flesh is nothing but a vessel for our consciousness and when you worry too much in regards to sexuality that you're simply bearing yourself with the insignificance of modern day conformities to society's standards. 
> 
> IE: A 'typical' guy has to be emotionless and tough. Any sign of touching a guy or hugging him is 'gay'. This is nothing but an adolescent perception of the narrow minded.
> 
> And as for my dream of being a girl with a guy, yes that's how it was. Not female and female. It was enjoyable though. You'd be surprised of what other ways there are to experience pleasure, especially in your dreams.



I get all of that, but still, in that dream you are in the position of your opposite gender... You may see the body of a girl, but it's your consciousness experiencing it... So it's interesting if you enjoy it, cause it could mean our subconscious is bisexual... Which would make us question our sexual identity.

And the thing about it being in a dream, sure, dreams are a little different from reality, but you did feel pleasure with a guy. Not that the idea bothers me, cause I'm gay, but it sounds somewhat strange that a straight guy or woman enjoys being in the body of the opposite gender having sex with the "same gender". Lol, just a thought...

----------


## Moonbeam

> Isn't this some form of homossexuality? lol cause I'm curious... If you have sex as the opposite gender, you'll probably be doing it with a DC from the same gender as you... Or did you really feel like a person of the opposite gender and actually enjoyed being with the same gender?



 
Yes.

----------


## reality check!

y'know, ive heard that guys dont have a "mess" to clean up most of the time. ive also heard that orgasm is much more...pleasurful than normal

----------


## MrGrEmLiN

> y'know, ive heard that guys dont have a "mess" to clean up most of the time. ive also heard that orgasm is much more...pleasurful than normal



It must be, everything in dreams is much more pleasurable than in reality!

----------


## Super Duck

This sounds good. I might try it next lucid

^What a useless post that was

----------


## MrGrEmLiN

> This sounds good. I might try it next lucid
> 
> ^What a useless post that was



Yours or mine? I'm guessing yours...

----------


## Volcon

Nah no post is useless 


(this one was just a excuse to post for another post count.)

----------


## italianmonkey

had the luck to try different combinations

i didn't dislike at all having a penis, but i don't think i'd like male gay sex. luckily this last never happened!

----------


## Super Duck

> I'm guessing yours...



Correct, for infinity points!
MrGrEmLiN wins.

----------


## MrGrEmLiN

> had the luck to try different combinations
> 
> i didn't dislike at all having a penis, but i don't think i'd like male gay sex. luckily this last never happened!



Lol I understand u, I probably wouldn't like to dream of being a lesbian either!  ::lol::

----------


## Ronstek

The  debate on whether this is a homosexual act is irrelevant.
There is no questioning the fact that each gender experiences a completely different feeling during a climax so when you are in your LD as the opposite sex you are not experiencing the climax as your own true gender, only what your mind thinks the opposite genders experience would be like. The question is, is it an accurate experience?
A male can only guess as to what the feeling would be for a female during a climax and even having a real life homosexual experience as the "receiver" could not give them an insight into the feeling.  The same goes for the female who cannot experience the feeling of an male orgasm as the "giver" in a lesbian encounter.
I would like to know what the female's orgasm feels like.  I believe that their orgasms are better and more intense than a males.

----------


## bewareofit1505

> I would like to know what the female's orgasm feels like.  I believe that their orgasms are better and more intense than a males.



If you look at it in a Charles Darwin/natural selection point of view, it only seems logical that female orgasms are more intense and pleasurable for women.  If you think about it, who is more likely to become pregnant, a woman that orgasms only feels kinda alright, or a woman who's orgasms take them to another world and make them unable to speak, hence the term 'fucking her brains out'.  The woman with the more pleasurable orgasms will want to have sex more than the woman with lesser orgasms, and will want to keep having sex longer, too.

my next ld goal is to be in a woman's body and see what it feels like to use a vibrator or dildo or something.

----------


## EspadaInMyCloset

Huh. I'm suprised I never thought of this, I'm so perverted, if that's the word you would use. It's certainly the word my friends would use.

Having sex as guy? First I'm going to try simple intercourse XD.

----------


## gaia

Haha, yes, it has happened once. It was quite odd, I'm quite sure that that is not how it in fact feels to a lady. But an interesting experience nevertheless...

----------


## lovelyrita

I've always wondered what it would feel like to have a penis. If I ever manage to have one in a dream, I might try masturbating. I think that might be more interesting than having sex, since I'd get to figure it all out for myself.

----------


## acatalephobic

This happened to me once. 

Except at first I was female and being seduced by another girl...but then I thought "this must be what it's like to be the boy", and so the dream immediately switched to me having sex as the boy.

It actually helped me to become lucid.

The sensation was similar to how I imagined it would be, but something about her way of doing things really started to turn me off as soon as I became the boy. It was weird.

----------


## CarmineEternity

When did this get necro'd

----------


## ArmoredSandwich

The day before yesterday at 01:25 PM? 

Anyway, I'm glad! I definitely want to do this! xD

----------


## HelixR

I have; It was quite awkward but felt great. So my parents said that we were going to the beach later so I got on my wet-suit and waited and waited, Turns out I fell asleep with my wet-suit on and I had a lucid dream. I turned into a girl and.. erm. Stuff happened. I woke up extremely hot. Lol wet-suit induced dreams. I wouldn't go along with that idea though as I have heard falling asleep in a wet-suit is bad. Oh well.

----------


## Vranna

I once dreamed I was my boyfriend and I was having sex with me. When i woke up I was a bit confused, because I was having sex with myself. But having sex with me while being a man was pretty nice.

----------


## Maria92

Ah, screw it, I'll give it a shot.  ::D:  What have I got to lose?

----------


## Phantasos

> Ah, screw it, I'll give it a shot.  What have I got to lose?



Do not be shy. Judging from your avatar and signature, I would say you are DREAMING about it  ::D: .

----------


## Maria92

...yeah, okay, I admit, it's very near the top of my lucid task list.  ::D:  (The list, by the way, being several hundred entries long...getting to the top is quite a feat.)

----------


## Phantasos

The task is challenging: it requires from one to be good both at shapeshifting and performing sex in LD. It is also in my list, but after some tryings I decided to master regular LDing first.

----------


## SKA

> Haha, yes, it has happened once. It was quite odd, I'm quite sure that that is not how it in fact feels to a lady. But an interesting experience nevertheless...



Sounds interresting as I really wonder what sex would be like from a lady´s perspective. 

How did this idea come into your head?

----------


## Keira

I haven't had sex as a guy before, but I have had a dream where I had a penis. It was kind of awkward, as I didn't really know what to do with it. I was also naked outside, with family members O_O

----------


## Exdream

Thats the funny, if I try changing into a girl, I'll have no idea what to do.
As a guy, its "Touch me anywhere and you are doing amazing", not so easy with women  :tongue2:

----------

